
Verizon plans to start offering home broadband over 5G network in late 2018 - arikr
https://www.wsj.com/articles/verizon-to-sell-home-broadband-over-wireless-network-1512037801
======
mtgx
What are the data caps?

~~~
eip
2GB with $15/GB overage fee.

